# Terminal Server zum Zocken?



## Standior (20. April 2014)

Abend an alle,
Ich und mein Vater sind auf die idee gekommen, warum nicht mal ein Terminal Server zum Zocken bauen.. Anfangs muss ich leider sagen das dass ganze wegen Geldmangel Theoretisch stattfindet und wir halbe Anfänger im gebiet der Terminal Server sind.
Hinter den Terminal Servern steckt ja die Idee, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, das gesamte System auf einen Server auszulager der die berechneten Signale an einem Empfänger schickt..
Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, von den Kosten abgesehen... Kann man doch einen Leistungsstarken TS (Terminal Server) bauen, also mit starken CPU und GPUs, welche für einen 4 Personen Haushalt alles berechnet so dass man nichts mehr im Zimmer stehen hat.. Jetzt meine Frage: Was für Software bräuchte man für so einen Server und was für Grafikkarten um als bsp. Zweimal BF4 und Einmal League of Legends zu "Streamen"??

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig und jemand hat erfahrung mit desgleichen.. :3

Gruß Standior


----------



## Muetze (20. April 2014)

Der Sinn eines eigentlichen Terminalservers war es ursprünglich mal die damals sehr teurer PC-Hardware (Serverseitig) durch günstigere Clients/Terminals nutzbar zu machen. (damals stand aber auch die Mauer noch )

Der Vorteil hier man überträgt nur Bildsignale und nicht die wirkliche Rohdaten, sprich die mehreren GB zum berechnen.

Genutzt wird das ganze heutzutage eigentlich nur da wo mehrere Dienststellen auf die selbe Anwendung (die vllt auf den Clients nicht selbst laufen könnte) oder Daten (Schnellerer Zugriff im Server selbst) zugreifen sollen oder alles andere als Thin-Clients oder eigenständige Server vor Ort als zu unwirtschaftlich erachtet werden. Eine entsprechend performante DSL-Leitung vorrausgesetzt lässt es sich so recht gut arbeiten. 

Dein problem wird hier die Darstellung werden, denn der Server braucht auch die Leistung um deine Spiele darstellen, sprich berechnen zu können. Eine gewisse Gedult wirst du auch mitbringen müssen, denn eine Latenz die nicht ohne ist hier auch vorhanden. Steam hat hier mal auch ne Idee mit einen Streamingclient gehabt, ich selbst hab das aber nicht weiter verfolgt, hab die Leistung lieber vor mir stehen
.
_edit: mittlerweile wohl eher auf Inhouse-Streaming gegangen 
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/...m-run-on-your-gaming-rig-play-on-your-laptop/
_
Was du selber schon erkannt hast ist hier der Kostenpunkt recht happig. 

Im Serverbereich sind hier die grenzen Recht offen:
Von platinen mit 4 Sockeln bestückt mit 4 Xenons, bis hin zu 128 GB RAM und ner Nvidia Quaddro Karte hab ich schon alles gesehen, leider auch die Rechnung und da kommste dann schon schnell mal in den 5 Stelligenbereich.

Von der Software her kommt es drauf an wie du das ganze Serverseitig gelöst hast, ob mit Citrix, dem guten alten Windoof RDP oder sonstigen. Für Games gibts hier aber leider noch nichts was sich als bezahl und realisierbar rausgestellt hat.

Das Berechnungs-aufwendigste, was ich selbst aufbauen durfte, war ein Server zum produktiven Georeferenzieren und das ist jetzt nicht annäherend vergleichbar mit Gaming 

So oder so einen Client hast du am Ende aber trotzdem im Wohnzimmer stehen, nur klein und schnucklich wird er sein


----------



## xActionx (20. April 2014)

Das wäre zwar theoretisch Möglich, aber praktisch ich glaube kaum, dass das bspw. mit BF4 o.ä möglich wäre zumal man da ja in zwei unterschiedliche Origin Accs eingeloggt sein müsste. Dann kommt noch der zusätzliche Ping-lag dazu der durch das Versenden von Terminal zu Client verursacht wird, von der benötigten Rechenleistung ganz zu schweigen.

Also schlagt euch die Idee besser wieder aus dem Kopf, sowas wäre pure Geldverschwendung. 

MFG


----------



## Superwip (21. April 2014)

In einem lokalen Ethernet-Netzwerk kann das schon gut und ausreichend latenzarm funktionieren, das Problem ist die Software. Spiele und vor allem Grafiktreiber sind nicht dafür ausgelegt das ausgehende Bildsignal als komprimierten Stream über das Netzwerk auszugeben. Die Steuerung ist natürlich auch ein Problem das sich aber wesentlich leichter lösen lässt.


Siehe auch: nVidia GAMESTREAM, nVidia GRID- leider erlaubt GAMESTREAM nur Streaming zur nVidia Shield-Konsole, letzteres erfordert eine spezielle "Kepler"-Grafikkarte.


----------



## Standior (5. Februar 2016)

Für alle die durch Zufall hier drauf gestoßen sind, Linus [Bestimmt auch andere Menschen] hat die Idee verwirklicht (:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXOaCkbt4lI
Mal sehen ob ich das ganze mal nachbaue..

Gute Nacht!
~Standior


----------



## LukasGregor (5. Februar 2016)

mhm...wollte ich dir gerade verlinken.

 - ist einfach P/L technisch einzelnen PCs klar unterlegen und viel zu aufwendig.


----------



## Netter_Support (5. Februar 2016)

So mach ich das seid Monaten. 
Ein Host-Rechner, potent, und einen 'dummen' Client Rechner. 

Fürs Streaming von A nach B im Haus und in alle Welt benutze ich den Steam Client, kaum größer als eine 2,5HDD. 
So kannst du an Platz A den Host Rechner stehen lassen und an Platz B darauf zugrifen bzw zocken. 

Inputlag und Latenz sind nur einen hauch schlechter als wenn ich direkt vor dem Hostrechner sitzen würde. Call of Duty z.B. kann ich ohne Beeinträchtigung spielen. Kills sind dann eher meinem schlechten Können als der Technik zu zu schieben. ;D
Womit man manchmal zu kämpfen hat sind kompressionsartefakte. Das sieht dann ungefähr so aus wie ein Youtubevideo bei 380p. Tritt aber auch nur bei hoher Brandbreitenauslastung oder schlechter Verbindung auf. 
Netter nebeneffekt, wenn man noch RDP Zugriff auf die HostMaschine zulässt kannst du dich auch auf den PC von Handy, anderem PC etc pp schalten und damit arbeiten. 

Sonst müsste das doch das sein was du suchst? Hast ja n paar Begriffe zum stöbern, und danach können wir uns weiter unterhalten. 


PS: Für Linussystem müsstest du immer noch bei dem Hostrechner sitzen, bzw alle vier Leute. Das ganze mit Steam In Home Streaming ergänzen, würde ich spekulieren das die Datenübertragung viel zu hoch sein wird, als das alle vier Teilnehmer nervenfrei zocken können.
PPS: Steam ist es egal ob die zu streamenden Games im Store gekauft wurden, oder von Origin, Uplay oder sonstwo kommen. Man muss sie nur wie üblich in die Biblio einbinden und dann kann man auch diese über Steam streamen.


----------



## Standior (6. Februar 2016)

Netter_Support schrieb:


> PPS: Steam ist es egal ob die zu streamenden Games im Store gekauft wurden, oder von Origin, Uplay oder sonstwo kommen. Man muss sie nur wie üblich in die Biblio einbinden und dann kann man auch diese über Steam streamen.



Das wusste ich noch gar nicht! Vielen dank


----------



## Netter_Support (8. Februar 2016)

Ich zuerst auch nicht. Hatte vorher mit Nvidia Shield geliebäugelt, aber mich aufgrund dessen dann dagegen entschieden. Ich mochte es nicht das ich dann nur auf NVIDIA Karten zurückgreifen kann. 
Im Lesewahn hab ich das dann entdeckt und meine Meinung fix zu Steam geändert. 
Und ich möchte das nicht missen. 

Das Erlebnis ist nicht direkt Vergleichbar als wenn man direkt vor dem Hostbildschirm sitzt, aber 7 von 10 Punkten würde ich schon geben. 
1. Ist ein aufwendiges Setup notwendig (Möglichst Unterbrechnungs- und Fehlerfreie Datenübertragung) Habe ich durch einen Dlan Phasenkoppler verwirklicht mit allen dazu anstehenden Umbaumaßnahmen (TAE Anschluss in nähe des Sicherungskastens)
2. Gibt es immer noch Kompressionsartefakte, diese lösen sich recht schnell wieder und sind im zusammenhang mit der Technik völlig hinnehmbar
3. PS4 Controller lassen sich Problemlos mit einem Bluetooth 2.1EDR Adapter an dem Steamclient benutzen und so hat man quasi eine "simulierte" PS4.
Liste unvollständig.


----------



## LukasGregor (8. Februar 2016)

Das Video wurde schon verlinkt^^


----------

